# Humour in a job interview?



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys! 

I wonder, is it ok to add some humour in a job interview or not? They say you should be genuine on a job interview but what if your genuine behaviour is a bit funny and playful? Should you show it? It feels kinda bad to hide it....kind of fake and awkward. How do you guys deal with it?

Cheers!


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Basically, it depends entirely on the interviewer. Some would dismiss humor as a sign of immaturity and unfitness for the job. Another might think that the interviewee was really not seriously interested. A calm, friendly demeanor, a seriousness suitable got thr job -and then ? It is a crapshoot anyway.


----------

